# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Propozim per krijim te nje nenforumi te ri per Udhetime,Pushime,Turizem,Hoteleri...

## benseven11

Do jete me shume interes te krijohet nje nenforum i ri 
 per Udhetime,Pushime, Turizem, Hospitalitet.
me nenforume te vecanta si,
1.Udhetime/itinerare  ne shtete qytete pika turistike
2.Hotele,restorante,atraksione turistike 
3.Plazhe, rezorte.
4.Turizmi malor/alpin.
5.Muzeume,dyqane boutique, antika
 aty ku jetoni dhe ne qytete te ndryshme ne bote.
Do jete jo vetem zgjerim horizonti ne njohje,
por edhe kenaqsi ne lexim/shikim pamjesh.

----------

martini1984 (01-03-2015),RaPSouL (06-02-2015)

----------


## Neteorm

Besoj se nje Guide e tille do ishte interesante.

----------


## legjenda12

ideja e   mire

----------

martini1984 (01-03-2015)

----------


## benseven11

Nje nenforum i tille ka vlera te pallogaritshme per te marre info
per vende te bukura me cmime te arsyshme per vekejshen.

----------


## RaPSouL

benseven mendoj që ky propozim duhet të shqyrtohet brenda suazave të stafit të forumit.

----------

